# Einladung --> gut oder nicht?



## Lenbrand7 (26. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute, 
ich feier nächste woche mit 3 Freunden unseren 18. Geburtstag!
Habe eine Einladung entworfen und wollte mal wissen was ihr davon haltet, bzw. was ich verbessern kann und sollte. Das Motiv habe ich mal irgendwann von einem Flyer abkopiert....

thx schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## ink (26. Januar 2008)

Moin
Willkommen auf Tutorials.de (habs mal übernommen )
Damit ich dich richtig verstehe, die Styles + Typen hast du woanders her und du hast die Schrift gesetzt?
Fänds schonmal doof wenn das so wäre...(sehe da nirgendwo Credits an den Künstler...)
Wegen der Typo: Bleib im Farbbereich (das Blau will mir in nem Grün/Schwarzem Bild nicht gefallen), nimm entweder n dunkles Grün oder Schwarz imo.
Vom Font her find ichs langweilig, da ihr ja einen auf HipHopper macht, kannst dir da ruhig was in der Richtung einfallen lassen. Gibt viele Tuts über Texteffekte (unter anderem auch nen Bling-Bling Effekt)
Aber zeitlich gesehen wird das eng was?!


----------



## Lenbrand7 (26. Januar 2008)

naja also, ich hatte dieses bild mal von einem flyer abkopiert, allerdings war der scanner so schlecht, dass das bild total verpixelt war.hab das dann halt bissl bearbeitet und so... 
Danke für die tips, und ja es wird knapp


----------

